

Whats the best resource you refer to learn database design, mysql conepts - rajusykam

hi frnds,<p>Please suggest me some e-book or online resource where can i learn<p>1. database design
2. normalization
3. indexing - types
4. performance issues
5. mysql queries - with examples<p>in simple and complete.
======
barredo
4\. performance issues

"High Performance MySQL" ByJeremy D. Zawodny, Derek J. Balling — It's been
very helpful to me

<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596003067> [http://www.amazon.com/High-
Performance-MySQL-Jeremy-Zawodny/...](http://www.amazon.com/High-Performance-
MySQL-Jeremy-Zawodny/dp/0596003064)

~~~
rajusykam
Thank you, can you refer me some online resources which are free.

~~~
barredo
The authors of the book also have a blog:
<http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/> it has lots of good reads

~~~
rajusykam
once again thanks for that...

------
bgraves
<http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Structured_Query_Language>

<http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/MySQL>

~~~
rajusykam
Thanks for the great Links.!

